

 Terracotta Network Attached Memory for Web App Session Clustering and Replication - msacks
http://www.thebitsource.com/2009/04/18/web-application-session-clustering-and-replication-with-terracotta-server-network-attached-memory/
Terracotta provides a service called Network Attached Memory for JEE applications. It is similar to a distributed cache, in that it provides object caching and session clustering features. Terracotta sets itself apart from traditional Java distributed caches because of it’s seamless integration with most Java application servers and frameworks, and ability to cache the entire framework and code, as well as provide session clustering and replication features on a level of high-availability that is difficult to attain with such finesse and ease. This article demonstrates some of Terracotta’s session clustering and high availability features using a demo application the Terracotta engineers have created, called the Examinator.
======
msacks
Terracotta provides a service called Network Attached Memory for JEE
applications. It is similar to a distributed cache, in that it provides object
caching and session clustering features. Terracotta sets itself apart from
traditional Java distributed caches because of it’s seamless integration with
most Java application servers and frameworks, and ability to cache the entire
framework and code, as well as provide session clustering and replication
features on a level of high-availability that is difficult to attain with such
finesse and ease. This article demonstrates some of Terracotta’s session
clustering and high availability features using a demo application the
Terracotta engineers have created, called the Examinator.

